

Ask HN: What Setup You Use? - hiby007


======
TheSmoke
threads exactly like this:

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6170156](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6170156)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1507695](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1507695)

but you can also tell us what kind of setup you're looking for. vim setup?
emacs setup? computer setup?

------
jackgolding
Sublime Ubuntu Google Chrome (trying to phase into Firefox)

I use Python and Javascript

------
vpj
Vim Ubuntu Google Chrome

I use C and Coffeescript.

